# What is it that motivates you?



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

What motivates you guys to post here and get more people here? the Points, reputation, etc. Just tell me what motivates you and I will try to give you what you want.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> What motivates you guys to post here and get more people here? the Points, reputation, etc. *Just tell me what motivates you and I will try to give you what you want.*


How about $500? 

This is a place where my unnecessary basketball knowledge is actual usefull. It's always fun to discuss something you enjoy with others that enjoy it as well.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I just like to discuss basketball to anyone willing to listen... err read.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Boredom I guess....

I usually check messages at work both basketball and video games. lol


And plus, my favorite team is Suns now and I am just curious what people say about them.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Boredom I guess....
> 
> I usually check messages at work both basketball and video games. lol
> 
> ...


I have noticed you around here a lot jibikao. You are a very good poster. Keep it up man!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> How about $500?
> 
> This is a place where my unnecessary basketball knowledge is actual usefull. It's always fun to discuss something you enjoy with others that enjoy it as well.


You can post in our Suns OT thread. I will be there too :yes:


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

first, rebelsun, you also post on asfn, correct?

second, what the hell are the points for?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> first, rebelsun, you also post on asfn, correct?
> 
> second, what the hell are the points for?


I think the points are for like to buy things. You need a lot of points to buy like a glowing username, or sticky thread. Stuff like that.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> What motivates you guys to post here and get more people here? the Points, reputation, etc. Just tell me what motivates you and I will try to give you what you want.


Steve Nash going for MVP :biggrin: 

I dont think I need to be offered points, or reputation to post in thsi forum. Just seeing the suns for far in the playoffs and Nash win MVP would be more than enough to keep me around for awhile.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nashaholic said:


> Steve Nash going for MVP :biggrin:
> 
> I dont think I need to be offered points, or reputation to post in thsi forum. Just seeing the suns for far in the playoffs and Nash win MVP would be more than enough to keep me around for awhile.


Good man. :biggrin: If you want, join my contest to get a Free SM.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

who else posts at afsn?

Im new there, just with 20 posts.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Make new topics each day and that will motivate people to post.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Make new topics each day and that will motivate people to post.


Yup. Thanks for the advice dude. Im going to try my hardest!


----------

